# Homemade bunny treats?



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Does anyone make their own bunny treats or know any recipes? 
My pair love those muesli type treat bars, but i only give them one every few weeks as obviously they aren't very healthy, and apart from barley rings they don't get any other treats.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I make "bunny toast" I put a thin layer of jam on bread. Cut it in soldiers and put it in the oven at lowest temp for about 2 hours. It comes out rock hard which is good for their teeth and the bunnies love it.

I also used to make a treat with nuggets covered in hots water until they become soft. The I add different treats such as raisins and put hay in and oats and bake them in the oven. I don't know the exact amounts of the food but the bunnies love them.
Jacqui


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah great ideas!!! Thanks.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if you have a dehydrator you can dry plants out as treats, mine love dried nettles, and iv got some strawberry plants too which when they are bigger im going to pick their leaves and dry them too


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I make herb biscuits for mine:
2 cups flour
3/4 cup water
6 table spoons vegetable oil

Then add in whatever you want herb wise - if you use dried they store longer. 
You can add apple or carrot pieces but they won't stay ok as long.

Mix it together into a dough and roll out (like pastry) and cut.

Put in a preheated oven on 180* and wait until they are slightly brown.

And I also make the hay cakes that Jax said about. 
I'm sure its 1 cup oats and 1 cup pellets and hot water, then as much chopped hay as you can mix in with it still sticking together and some readigrass and herbs.


----------



## bunz (Jun 16, 2013)

Mine get bits from the allotment most days, dandylion, plantain, bramble leaves, dead nettle etc, mine don't have pellets just hay and greens or forage,


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd love to make some of those herb biscuits like the ones you made me for xmas, but I only have sunflower oil in atm. :/ xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I wonder if it would be Ok, I know they can have sunflowers. I don't think it matters to the recipe what it is.


----------

